# BEB questions.



## justallan

I have some BEBs, burly limbs, trunks, ETC. that was killed in a fire a couple years ago and am trying to figure out what's usable, about sealing, sizes desired and moisture content.
First of all of it was killed in a fire and is already pretty dry. This piece is reading 13-15% with my el cheapo moisture meter, do I bother sealing it?



My 2nd question is what the smallest folks are wanting for caps. This one is about 10"going with the grain, about 7-8" wide and about 3" thick.



I cut all of the caps off this limb then started sawing 1xs until I got down to about a 4x6 that I'll lop into about 6" chunks.






I really don't have a clue as to what's usable or not. Some of the 1xs with any straight grain have some cracks. How much wane can I leave on blocks? Should I saw the biggest cant possible and wait for someone to say, "I want that in this size"? I know what to do with flat wood, I'm just totally new to this side of woodworking.
My goal is to get rich and move to Alaska, but since that isn't going to happen I'm mainly looking to eventually trade some of this off for some wood that I don't have access to, AND to bug the heck out of you all until I learn a few things.
Have a great evening.

Allan

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## ironman123

Should be a couple people chime in about this. Nice looking BEB.


----------



## Mike1950

What kind of wood do you want Alan- I am interested.


----------



## SENC

No value. Ship it to me and I'll dispose of it properly.

Seriously, really pretty stuff. Personally, I'd keep it in decent sized blocks. Turners will want some depth, and most flatworkers can resaw. When you get it figured out and post some for sale, I'll definitely be interested in a few burly chunks as long as they're a couple inches thick or thicker.

@Kevin and @Treecycle Hardwoods can probably help you out most with value.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Mike, I've turned a few pens and am interested in making other small stuff on the lathe, so just about anything unique.
Winter's coming and I'm looking for some new challenges.
I guess I should have started this in a different spot. I don't want to offend anyone for trying to make trades in the wrong place.
Henry, thanks for the info, possibly they'll see this and chime in.

Allan


----------



## Kevin

Allan you will not offend anyone with that wood. Everyone will crawl all over themselves to get it from you. Don't sell it too cheap. It is worth HUGE bucks. I can point you to some European avenues and I don't want to make money for doing so. What you have is very rare. It should go to artisans that know what to do with it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Kevin, I'm always interested in money. Please PM anything that may help. I need to figure out all of the ifs, ands and buts on sawing, sealing, sizing and grading this stuff so I know I'm doing everything I can to send off what folks are wanting.
I'm still interested in trading for some project stuff for this winter.
Here's a pic of what's to become a game mount and possibly a coffee table.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## kazuma78

justallan said:


> View attachment 58350


I think those are some of the sweetest slabs ive ever seen! Those are probably worth some good $$$. It would be a shame to cover up some of that awesomeness with a mount.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung

WOW! That is some seriously sweet stuff! Kevin's right - you've got something special there.

Is there anything specific you're looking to trade for? Types of wood, sizes, quantity, intended projects, etc? I'd be tempted to dig deep into my small stash for material to trade for some of that...


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods

Wow that is super nice. My recommendation would be to seal it boxelder has a reputation for splitting as it dries. Even though it is relatively low on the MC I wouldn't take any chances. 

Your smaller stuff can be sold/traded as pen blanks, call blanks, knife scales etc... the bigger stuff could be larger turning or used in larger flat works. The way I approach burls is to keep them as large as possible you can always cut them smaller later on. 

With trading you could get almost anything you wanted for it. On the cash side you would want to start on a pretty high dollar value. It won't sell fast at the highest dollar range but it will help you get the best cash for the best pieces. You may consider dropping the price slightly as the selection gets picked over. Good luck! That stuff is gorgeous!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SENC

Wow, those new pics are awesome! As much as it pains me to say it, Kevin is right, and Mike and I are just the artisans he's thinking of. Well, we're more of the starving artisan type. Ok, just starving.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan

Well shoot! I was looking to trade some off, but didn't expect this response. Looks like I better get busy.
Josh, I don't think I would make any head mounts, but I think a shelf for a mountain lion would be beautiful. I guess I could have been clearer on that. A pretty bland plywood shelf can go for good money here from the taxidermist.
I'm not sure to put up more pictures to choose from or message the folks who've shown interest and ask what you want. I'll probably end up doing both.
You all have a great day.

Allan

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78

Well that makes more sense haha you will do well with those pieces! If I were you I would definitely take Kevin up on his offer for the European buyers, he is a FBE expert. Then if you have any left the members here (including myself) would love to gobble some of that stuff up. Great find!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## derwood144

Allan, I'm really interested in those long, table-sized boards. What would you be willing to part with them for? Also, the others are really prized, too. Any potential prices?


----------



## JR Parks

Allan,
Beautiful wood. I would be interested in some burl and red. I have mesquite, texas ebony and a few other texas woods in pen blanks if you are interested in a trade.


----------



## Kevin

SENC said:


> Wow, those new pics are awesome! As much as it pains me to say it, Kevin is right, and Mike and I are just the artisans he's thinking of. Well, we're more of the starving artisan type. Ok, just starving.



Me and my big mouth. Of course both you and Mike could do the wood justice. I just got all excited when I saw it. I mean how often do we see wood like this? Never. The first thing that popped into my head was my guy in Italy. But y'all don't know anything about my relationship with him and who he is connected with - virtually ALL the masters in Europe turners and woodworkers alike. He would want this wood badly and would pay handsomely to get it. 

I have offered to work with Allan to see if we can get top dollar Lira Euro for his wood. I am sure he has enough to trade with us also. I just hate to see him give this wood away for a pittance. He struck the mother lode with this wood and I will encourage him to seek out more trees like this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC

I agree with you completely @Kevin, from the pics this appears to be AAA+++++ primo stuff and should bring top dollar. WB wouldn't be what it is if people weren't honest with each other and/or tried to take advantage of each other. Your guidance is dead-on as I knew it would be when I tagged you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## elnino

Yeah I think most turners would be happy with 10x3 caps, i know i would. But 12x5 would probably be the best for bowl makers and shipping cost.

I might contact top turners or knife makers. I would love some but that is Ellsworth quality stuff.


----------



## gman2431

Looks like the stuff someone else posted not long ago. 

Nice wood.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## justallan

Ya'll here the one about the idiot from Montana who cut probably a $2,000 tree and didn't seal it? OUCH!!!!
I had sawn this about spring and not knowing a thing about it, threw it on stickers downstairs in the utility room.
The 2 slabs on the pallets in the above posts are included. I went to get some pics of it today and this is what I found.
On a good note though, there will be bunches of smaller pieces now.
They say laugh or cry, and I'm trying to laugh.
I guess I'll start messaging the folks who've shown interest, in that order, to find out what you want and what we can do.
Right now, I'm going to eat cheesecake. Tomorrow will be a better day.
Allan

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Allan - Those aren't that bad... I have done far worse to lesser woods  I'd be willing to bet you can still sell the majority of that on the foreign market. That is some beautiful wood.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## SENC

Stunning.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Kevin

Lots of good wood there Allan. Fret not. We all started out with much to learn, and if I have learned anything in my journey, it is that I am still always learning. That wood is still worth mucho danero especially as to the call makers and pen blank guys. You could still sell it to flat artisans but the small blank guys will eat it as fast as you can list it. 

Once you cut this up, make sure to start a new thread for each group of blanks you want to list and refresh yourself with the rules. It just makes for a lot less confusion and heartache in the long run. Anyone here will help you not just staff but regular members also will help you through this. No worries man.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman2431

I guess if you're looking for people to buy/trade I'd be interested to hear more. 

No rush, whenever it's my turn and you get around to it. Just shoot me a message.


----------



## woodintyuuu

Allan I would like to be in line for a couple of caps my work demands the natural edge and 4 or five inches thick is better but I could make 3 thick work in a pinch thanks and I will buy or I do have some pretty cool trade bait and I am not worried about a deal I will trade or pay fairly. I would like to be in line where ever that is. Thx. Cl

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78

I would also definitely be interested in some. Still is some amazing pieces and I think you could still do well with it!


----------



## ChrisK

Allan, if you are interested I have a lot of briar burl for trade for some of your burly pieces (1" sq. x 5" long or 2"sq. x 6" long). 
Also, (as an European buyer), of course depending on price, I could also buy some burly or highly figured blanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Allan, I've moved this thread but go ahead and start a new one and transfer the list of people interested in your wood to your new thread, and leave out the word "Questions" from your new title. I've taken the liberty of making the list for you so you can copy and paste.

@Mike1950
@SENC
@Sprung
@kazuma78
@derwood144
@JR Parks
@elnino
@gman2431
@woodintyuuu
@ChrisK

Feel free to discuss all the details privately but it's important to keep your trade status with each member updated in the new thread so everyone knows where they stand. The new thread will help you keep your sanity. Maybe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

